# 15 minutes with DEDGOOSE



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I can safely say that this season was the most fun I've ever had turkey hunting. 

My girlfriend, Kelly, had never taken a gobbler, and really wanted to get one this year. Easy enough...I can call a turkey in, maybe a longbeard, maybe a jake...who cares... and she can shoot it with a shotgun I thought. Not so much. She would only hunt with her bow. No shotgun, not even if it came down to the last day she said. 

Considering the fact that I haven't even killed a turkey with my bow, I was a little thrown off and kinda wondering if we could even get it done. None the less, I devoted the season to making sure she got her bird and wouldn't draw my bow until she was tagged out. 

We hunted on opening day with opportunities that just didn't work out for her (she missed three times and now owns three shot off tail feathers of one heck of a gobbler :lol. During the week, I sent her a link to our own Ack's picture tutorial of where to aim on a turkey when archery hunting (Thank you, Ack!!) along with a little light ribbing on her misses. :evil:

Well, come Saturday, we had an ace in the hole. I got ahold of DEDGOOSE and he came out to call for us. I located a few Gobblers on some private property and got permission. The next morning at dawn (Tommy defintely wakes up earlier than I do), we were walking down a fencerow of a grass hayfield. Just before we crest the hill, Tommy hits the owl hooter. The entire woods in front of us lit up with gobbles. It didn't take long to figure out that there were more than a few birds so we quickly set up our ground blind and Tom set the decoy out. 

We no more than got set up in the blind and I see about 8 birds (6 gobblers and 2 hens) about 150 yards away. Tommy started calling and the birds started moving our way. Two more birds came out making it 8 longbeards and 2 hens that were working their way through the field. 

Two of the gobblers broke off and were working in a little faster than the rest of the group. They came on a line directly up to the decoy. 

As the bird was on his way in, maybe 20 yards away and locked on the decoy, Kelly started her draw. Somehow, she hit her release on the draw and her arrow was lobbed harmlessly at the bird. The bird paid no attention, and I handed her another arrow. As it came within 10 yards, she came to full draw. I told her to stay calm, and pick her spot. After a few seconds, she let it fly and the arrow tipped with the Rage low KE found it's mark. She made a perfect shot, and the bird expired almost instantly. 

All in all, the hunt took about 15 minutes, start to finish. 

I don't think there is any way I could have been happier if I would would have shot a new state record myself. My season could have been done right there, and I'd have considered it a success. 

Here she is with her bird. Tommy figured it was a 2 year old bird...8" beard and 3/4" spurs I believe. (Yes, not only did she shoot one with her bow before I did...it qualifies for CBM too) 



















Tommy and I battled heavy winds and rain for the rest of the day and next morning without any luck. Mid-afternoon Sunday I gave in and switched over to the shotgun (Thank you Sally, your gun is sweet). After the pouring rain, the birds finally came out into the fields. 

We got permission on another piece of ground and worked our way down into a creek bottom. Tom hit the calls and was immediately responded to by a slightly annoyed hen. We hit the ground immediately (worst possible place we could have setup) and within 10 minutes had an entire flock of turkeys that included one now very pissed off hen that was right in Tommy's ear across a small creek. 

Soon, a longbeard stepped into the only opening I had, and I put him down with a 51 yard shot from the old single shot 12 gauge.

My bird was estimated at 3 years old, 9" beard and 1" spurs.




















Thanks again Tommy, I've never met anyone that knows as much about turkeys and turkey hunting as you do.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow! Great job by both of you. That's impressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats to you and your girlfriend, you can't ask for much more than that! I took a buddy out this year on the early hunt, and he too missed with a bow on three different limbhangers at 12 yards! I gave him a little ribbing too!!! :lol: Nothing wrong with using the smokepole to get the job done.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations guys....looks like you had a couple great hunts! :coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

looking good!!!!..... scotty:lol: ... you know i had to say something

j/k though! thats awesome. i am jealous you got her out hunting!

ill have to get the wife out there next year! she said she could do it... so i will have to make it happen!

congrats to you guys though! thats awesome!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work Scotty! Love seeing the ladies out with their guy enjoying what the outdoors has to offer,awsome pics I must add.

Hmmmm..... " Make u love turkey hunting the dark side has? "


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Scotty it was an absolute pleasure to hunt with you both.. I love calling for anyone that gets excited and appreciates the kill and your girlfriend sure did.. 

BTW yesterday was good as well:evil:


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

SCHWEEEEEET! Congrats to both of you and hats off to DEDGOOSE!


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Sally let you use her gun? Good work Scott and Byle. Sounded like a great day!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I must say... I am jealous.. Here I am busting my *** to try to get on a turkey after taking 3 of my friends and all of them taggin out no problem I thought two days would be enough to get r done and that was not the case.. And to top it off I keep getting these emails on my blackberry Kelly just misssed one.. An hour later, another chance and didnt seem like long another.. I just remember they were on like 3 different birds within a matter of no time and here I am running ragged trying to get on one.. Then she connected! Sweeeeet! 

Then he turns around and emails me the next day and he had birds all over him, was working birds and boom his bird is down... Now Scotty, I love ya, your my brother but you have never called in that many birds before in your life so now I am really getting peeved cause here he is out there calling in every tom, dick and harry and I cant get a bid to respond for nothing and I consider my self to be a pretty good caller.. 

Then the truth comes out.. I am hunting with Tommy.. No ****!! No wonder you had birds eating out of the palm of your hand! I should have sent the video camera with you so Tommy could get the footage.. Wasnt thinking.. Sorry about that Tommy.. I will try to get up there pretty quick!

One thing is certain! Next year I am putting in for up there cause the shear number of birds and just the fact that its home. In fact our main spot is a farm that has been in the family since we were both born and we actually grew up in that house. 

Congrats guys on a great weekend & some good birds!!!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats guys! Very cool!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

loweboats said:


> Wow, Sally let you use her gun? Good work Scott and Byle. Sounded like a great day!


I think it was hers...I could be wrong. It was the coolest little single shot 12 ga. that weighed about 3-4 pounds. A dream to carry around the turkey woods. 

I do know that Tommy is very good at patterning shotguns...because he's not so good at judging distances. :lol:


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> We hunted on opening day with opportunities that just didn't work out for her (she missed three times and now owns three shot off tail feathers of one heck of a gobbler :lol.


Whereabouts where you hunting? My bird was missing 3 or 4 tail feathers!

Nice gobblers, and great to hear about you dedicating your time to help others be successful, that's what its all about.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stiny357 said:


> Whereabouts where you hunting? My bird was missing 3 or 4 tail feathers!


We were hunting in unit K.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Damn...I spent 15 minutes with Tommy and ended up with a nasty rash and a Cope habit!

Nice job on the birds!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Great story. Glad you all got your bird. Thats what its all about.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

dsconnell said:


> One thing is certain! Next year I am putting in for up there cause the shear number of birds


You're welcome for all the birds that left our field and crossed the street last weekend:lol:

I didn't realize you grew up so close.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I thnk you meant the first part for Scott.. I was hunting Southern MI this year.. Have not even made it up north in a while but we grew up there.. 

You from Cadillac?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

dsconnell said:


> I thnk you meant the first part for Scott.. I was hunting Southern MI this year.. Have not even made it up north in a while but we grew up there..
> 
> You from Cadillac?


Nope, KLR.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry.. Dont know KLR..


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

And a pretty happy huntress holding it! I bet you're not the only one "green" with envy!

Congrats to both of you and hats off to Tommy!


----------

